# Back with a new plan...feedback requested



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I got some good feedback from my first set of posts here...and I've spent the past few weeks digesting that, reading, and coming up with a new track plan.

Operationally, three locations are represented. The yard at the bottom is at Geneva, the industrial section above that is Ithaca, and the town above the view block is Naples. My inspiration is the LVRR, but there's only a passing nod to realism here.

I've placed structures and run trains using Xtrkcad, and it all works. Before I spend the time to tweak things I'd like feedback. What do you think could be improved, where do you think I'm likely to run into trouble?

Thanks,
Thomas

Link to track plan...see other attachment for a picture with structures in place.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

i'm wondering about the hidden sidings. is the yard track above it going on a tressle where i crosses? are they viewable and accessable?
also, how steep are the grades?

looks like it could be scenicly interesting with the divider but do you have access all the way around the benchwork? that's going to be quite a reach to the center


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Wheels, HO or N scale?


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

The hidden sidings aren't visible, and accessibility may be an issue. I'm going to try a couple experiments and see how they work out. I have a plan B in mind....

Jack, I'm running HO.

Thomas


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like it a lot. It shouldn't be that hard making access ports underneath to get into those sidings going through the backdrop. Are you putting background buildings for the cars to go into?

With the backdrop going down the middle you're max reach is 36", looks great.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are my 2 cent's worth!
First uses some space better, Second one would give you a revese loop.\
Moved one turn table to alow for better off turn table tracks. Removed second, not enough room for off turn table tracks, better suited to a strait track engine house.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I assume this is a walk around layout, no obstructions on any of the sides?


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, a few modifications have been made. First, Naples:

(1) Elevation at Naples is 4.75 instead of 5 inches. I docked the surveyor a week's pay and made him recheck the whole line from Ithaca to Naples. 

(2) Rearranged track by turntable to lengthen passing siding and reduce S-curve. Moved the coal/water facilities closer to the turntable and passenger terminal to their old location.

(3) The above changes gave me a couple other ideas. Now, when a train comes in it spots cars at passenger/freight siding on track 1. The rest of the train is still on the main line by the turntable. The loco pulls forward into the spur at AH Wilcox and backs out onto track 2 (the main), picks up the remainder of the train and pulls into track 3 (per standing instructions to "keep main clear at all times except as necessary for switching".) The rest of Naples can then be switched. The main line now continues past Naples (curved track below AH Wilcox).

In Ithaca, I eliminated the hidden spurs (multiple concerns here) and added a siding. I think I can simplify a bit more here without losing any operational capabilities -- I need to run trains here again.

Thanks to all for the compliments and, as always, for the helpful suggestions.

Thomas


----------

